# Red Flagged Trades



## Tulach Ard (27 Dec 2008)

Just a quick question for all the personnel that are savvy with the army updates. I am not sure if I have posted this in the right section, if not I am very sorry, feel free to move this post to wherever it fits.

So my question, where do I find out which trades are still red flagged? I checked last month on the CF website and found that armoured was flagged as in demand, as was infantry. Soon after, infantry's flag was taken down, and now I checked last night and armoured soldier as well is no longer red flagged. I do not know if perhaps I am checking in the wrong place or if the place I checked was not up to date, but is this true?

Does that mean that they are no longer accepting applications for those trades? I understand we are to be pulled out in June 2011 I just didn't think they would stop wanting those trades so early. Does this mean a seriously long wait for acceptance? :crybaby:

If anyone has any info it would be greatly appreciated ;D
Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## ringer98 (27 Dec 2008)

Apply for yourself and find out


----------



## GDawg (27 Dec 2008)

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> Does that mean that they are no longer accepting applications for those trades? I understand we are to be pulled out in June 2011 I just didn't think they would stop wanting those trades so early. Does this mean a seriously long wait for acceptance? :crybaby



They might have achieved the annual quota for recruiting into those trades. Just because the current mission in Afghanistan ends in 2011, does not mean that the CF will stop recruiting combat arms. The CF obviously recruited the majority of the "older" members on this site during "peace time". I know I joined prior to 9/11. The CF needs to replace the folks who release, retire, CT/OT, or rise into staff positions. July 2011 will be business as usual. No need to worry about finding a position in the CF buddy.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Dec 2008)

CSA 105 said:
			
		

> Rather than ask an anonymous internet group, perhaps any one of the CF Recruiting Centres, or the CF Online Recruiting portal  may be able to give you the straight goods.



AVERT YOUR EYES PEOPLE, HE MAY TAKE ON OTHER FORMS


----------



## Tulach Ard (27 Dec 2008)

GDawg,

 So annual quota for 2008 I assume? Start fresh in '09? I hope so. 

Oh and CSA, I did get that info from the CF recruiting website, but apparently that website isnt always up to date, or working. LOL Either that or I have horrid luck trying to browse that site. 

Thanks again all!


----------



## Tulach Ard (27 Dec 2008)

And not to flood the board, one more quick Q.

I am trying to brush up on my math skills before I take the exam. Should I fail (please god no) how long do I have to wait to re-apply? I have heard both six months and a year. Which is it?


----------



## GDawg (27 Dec 2008)

Fresh quota with the new fiscal year. I'm not a recruiter anymore so I'm not privy to what those numbers might be.  Visit the recruiting website, call or visit your local CFRC and be sure to do your homework.


----------



## Tulach Ard (27 Dec 2008)

CSA 105 said:
			
		

> Calling or going into a CFRC may be a better option, or, as the link opens, the "ask a recruiter" function may help.
> 
> Or you could attempt to engage this Army.ca member - ComdCFRG - he should be in the know about this sort of thing.
> 
> Watch out, I may still take other form...



Haha thanks CSA! LOL I have been into the recruiting centre as well as called them repeatedly. I got no real info from the gentleman at the counter, and upon calling I was put on hold...lol and never responded to. They forgot me! lol I have tried numerous times to call back and get either a busy signal, or a message saying no one is available. Its frustrating to say the least hence my plea on here=)

I will try and contact Comd=) thanks so much CSA.


----------



## Tulach Ard (27 Dec 2008)

Okay maybe not. I tried to contact ComdCFRG but it comes up with an error message "Oops, you cant view just anyones profile," um okay then? LOL Perhpas because I am not a paying member :-\


----------



## Run away gun (27 Dec 2008)

Reference viewing profiles you need to be logged in to view them, or else that message pops up saying "you can't view just anyones profile".

Now as for the red flagged trades appearing on the recruiting site, I know for fact there are other trades red flagged that are not on that site. Like others told you, best bet is to talk to a recruiter who does this job for a living and gets paid to give you answers!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Dec 2008)

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> Okay maybe not. I tried to contact ComdCFRG but it comes up with an error message "Oops, you cant view just anyones profile," um okay then? LOL Perhpas because I am not a paying member :-\



It is because you do not have the min number of posts to view profiles.


----------



## forza_milan (27 Dec 2008)

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> Okay maybe not. I tried to contact ComdCFRG but it comes up with an error message "Oops, you cant view just anyones profile," um okay then? LOL Perhpas because I am not a paying member :-\



You do not need to view the profile to send someone a PM. Just find a post by ComdCFRG and click on the icon for PM that is on the left under the nickname.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (27 Dec 2008)

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> Okay maybe not. I tried to contact ComdCFRG but it comes up with an error message "Oops, you cant view just anyones profile," um okay then? LOL Perhpas because I am not a paying member :-\



And here is a post from ComdCFRG.  Find the icon for personal messages.  However, you may not get an immediate response; he, like the staff of his recruiting centres, may be on leave and not checking this site.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81489/post-780705.html#msg780705


----------



## stealthylizard (27 Dec 2008)

I applied for infantry when it wasn't red-flagged and still got it.  So just go for it and see what happens.  We need people across the whole board.  From what I heard, with all the recruiting in 2007, the net gain in CF personnel was 12.  No, that isn't a typo.  12 whole people.


----------



## Tulach Ard (27 Dec 2008)

Ah, thanks everyone, you guys are awesome=)

So how long was your wait for infantry from the time you dropped your app off to the exam to when you got your call? I thought not red flagged trades were a year wait approx?


----------



## aesop081 (27 Dec 2008)

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> I thought not red flagged trades were a year wait approx?



Where do you people get this shit ?


----------



## forza_milan (27 Dec 2008)

As mentioned several times in these boards, every case is different. If you look at the Application Samples post, you will see that some people are merit listed a few weeks after application, while others are still waiting for their interview a few years after application. Do yourself a favour and look through the board and the posts and use the SEARCH feature and you will find answers instead of shooting off every question that pops into your head. 

The advantage to doing that is, you will find answers to questions you didn't know you had. Good luck my friend. Stop speculating, going on hearsay and rumours and go talk to the recruiting centre or, if you can't wait for the RC's to open, use the SEARCH feature.


----------



## Tulach Ard (27 Dec 2008)

Where do we get that crap? LOL Friends of mine that enlisted, waited that long.

Sorry for all the Q's my apologies, I will stop asking now 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Dec 2008)

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> Friends of mine that enlisted, waited that long.



The lenght of time some people wait i usualy related to individual factors like the ability tp pass the CFAT, get security issues cleared up or medical issues. Its not because your freinds waited a year that is any sort of official policy.

 :

A trade not being red doesnt make it a year wait nor does it mean that they dont accept people.


----------



## Loachman (27 Dec 2008)

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> Where do we get that crap? LOL Friends of mine that enlisted, waited that long.
> 
> Sorry for all the Q's my apologies, I will stop asking now



Feel free to ask questions, but do your homework first.

We expect that of members here, and in the CF as well.

One request, though: Stop typing "LOL" every couple of sentences.


----------



## Tulach Ard (27 Dec 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Feel free to ask questions, but do your homework first.
> 
> We expect that of members here, and in the CF as well.
> 
> One request, though: Stop typing "LOL" every couple of sentences.



Aye I will, didn't realize there were so many.

And to be honest, I have done my homework. A ton of it. I have been reading most of the pages on this site for many weeks now. I have been to our recruiting centre many times, and I find a new face there every time, each of which gives me a different answer. I have called them plenty as well, and it either goes to the "we are busy, call back later" message, or I am put on hold and left there! They forget they have put you on hold, but when you hang up and call back, phone line is in use. I am sorry again for all the questions but I honestly wouldn't have asked them if I couldn't find the answers myself. 

I am resourceful...and have used every other avenue I could think of. To no avail, you guys were my last shot, and I gathered much knowlegde from all of you=) thanks.


----------



## Loachman (27 Dec 2008)

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> And to be honest, I have done my homework.



Ack. In that case, I withdraw that comment.

It helps if one explains that prior to posting such a question.


----------

